# Best Boa Shoe?



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

I was looking for a boa shoe and I noticed that almost every company has atleast one shoe with it. My question is what company has the best quality boa shoe or all they all basically the same?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

pretty much all the same really. Main thing to look for is a Two dial boa system, that works better than the single dial. Some companies even have the three Dial boa system, but that gets real expensive and slightly heavier. Mainly just get a boot that fits good. The dial system is pretty much the same on all the boots.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MoNS said:


> I was looking for a boa shoe and I noticed that almost every company has atleast one shoe with it. My question is what company has the best quality boa shoe or all they all basically the same?


There is no way to answer this question. Every boot manufacturer is going to be different for different people. It all depends on how their boots fit. Granted, some brands will have lesser quality than others like Lamar. K2, Ride, DC, Vans, and Flow all make great BOA boots. I personally use a traditional lace setup, but I am definitely going to get a BOA Focus boot for my next pair. BOA Focus are the boots that have two BOA wheels. Some even come with BOA liners.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dual Boa = One boa for boot, one for liner
Focus Boa = Two for boot


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Dual Boa = One boa for boot, one for liner
> Focus Boa = Two for boot


+1 Yea, that is what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

Leo said:


> There is no way to answer this question. Every boot manufacturer is going to be different for different people. It all depends on how their boots fit. Granted, some brands will have lesser quality than others like Lamar. K2, Ride, DC, Vans, and Flow all make great BOA boots. I personally use a traditional lace setup, but I am definitely going to get a BOA Focus boot for my next pair. BOA Focus are the boots that have two BOA wheels. Some even come with BOA liners.


Ha, well you kind of did answer my question kinda, or atleast help me. You told me which companies that have a good rep for quality and ones with bad ones. 



MunkySpunk said:


> Dual Boa = One boa for boot, one for liner
> Focus Boa = Two for boot


And you both taught me something new. I didn't know about the different kinds of boa. In my mind it is saying that the focus boas are better because if your on the mountain and one lace breaks, you still have a 2nd one for backup, right? Or, am I wrong?

Thanks for the input so far, all help is appreciated.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I like the dual boa better. The liner boa really helps stopping your foot from moving or your heel from rising. The focus boa has two boas for the boot one for the bottom part of the boot and one for the top part of the boot, so they are not backups of each other they both control different parts of the boots.

There is also some boots that have three boas. one for the top part of the boot one for the bottom and one for the liner. I know k2 makes a boot like that not sure if anyone else does too.


----------



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, ok so its all preferance. Thanks for explaining the focus boa djsaad1, at first I thought they were backups. I just went to the REI near my house and they had like 10 differnt boa boots but they had no boots my size so I coudn't really check them out yet but tomorrow im going to a different place to see how they fit for me.


----------

